# Minn Kota Maxxum 70lb thrust foot pedal



## the hammer (Oct 20, 2018)

Is there a way for me to get the speed control pedal cable a bit under control? It's one of those thick ones. Whenever I lift my trolling motor, it whacks my depth finder ram mount. It's basically a P.I.T.A.
Any suggestions? 
Thanks


----------



## Loweman (Nov 13, 2018)

Short of moving the depth finder and/or the location of the Maxxum foot control, I'm not sure what else would help.
I see trolling motor cable organizer sleeves being sold, if something like that would help...


----------



## the hammer (Nov 21, 2018)

Loweman said:


> Short of moving the depth finder and/or the location of the Maxxum foot control, I'm not sure what else would help.
> I see trolling motor cable organizer sleeves being sold, if something like that would help...



Using the RAM mount, I was able to get it moved out of the way. Those things are a real life saver!


----------

